
Livegrep: interactively grep source code - luu
https://github.com/livegrep/livegrep
======
qmaxquique
I create a new terminal.com container with this application. I've a hard time
compiling it but finally I made it.You can give a try at
[https://terminal.com/tiny/4VEsG1NgXp](https://terminal.com/tiny/4VEsG1NgXp)

------
qmaxquique
This is a great tool. I will install it in a terminal.com container so
everyone can see it in action!

